# Be1 Be2 & Ldm



## ASYLUM_SPIRIT (18/5/11)

*Hey guys

This is probably benn asked 1000's times but I can't seem to find anythin that really answers my question.

I'm looking to buy some more supplies for my next homebrew and what to know whats the best option without spending a heap of money.

I just wanted some information on the uses of BE1, BE2 & LDM and generally whats best.

What is better buy out of the BE1 or BE2?? and why?

Alot of people say that LDM is the best, is this correct?

If I purcahse 1kg LDM do I need to add anything else such as dextrose etc?

Cheers in advance*


----------



## Pennywise (18/5/11)

**** me dead I nearly fell of me chair

Bit of discussion on these search's, really depends on what you want to brew & what you want out of the fermentables

link


----------



## ASYLUM_SPIRIT (18/5/11)

Pennywise said:


> **** me dead I nearly fell of me chair
> 
> Bit of discussion on these search's, really depends on what you want to brew & what you want out of the fermentables
> 
> link




LOL
Thanks Pennywise

I guess I was after some opinions from the more experinced homebrewers in the forum, as I'm pretty much a noob. As I said I have searched the topic on and off this forum but nothing cleary states whats better and I wasn't sure if you could use just LDM as a fermentable.


----------



## Pennywise (18/5/11)

Personally, I'd choose ldme over the brew enhancers any day. But if I was to use a "brew enhancer", I'd make it myself. Start with a 50/50 mix of dex/ldme, if you want more body next time go 40/60 dex/ldme and so on. I usually find 800g ldme & 300g dex a good balance for most standard kit beers I do.


----------



## yum beer (18/5/11)

Each will have a differing effect on your brews.

BE1 is a 60% dextrose and 40% Maltodextrin
BE2 is 50% dex 25% malto and 25% LDM

I like to use BE2 with my kit beers..normally about 600gm and add an extra cup or 2 of LDM
If you not adding any grains to your brew the Malt helps with head retention and mouthfeel.
Too much dex will give you a thin, drier beer, if thats what your after go BE1 with extra LDM.

The main thing is to 'play' alittle with the sugars, record what you did and see what you like the best and then adjust accordingly.

Good brewing in the Asylum. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Bribie G (18/5/11)

If using a kit then:

1kg sugar - way over the top and can give a bit of a sugar "twang" according to many. The yeast has to work hard to crack the sucrose into glucose and fructose - "natural" beer worts don't contain fructose to any great degree, cf trying to run your Falcon on diesel.

1kg BE1 - contains dextrose (glucose) and maltodextrin which is a body/foaming agent - ok if you are looking for a light bodied beer similar to, say Pure Blonde 

1kg BE2 - contains dex, maltodex and around 25% LDME which gives a bit more malt flavour as well as body and foaming, similar to say VB

1kg LDME - gives more malty taste and good for darker beer kits, stouts etc (Coopers Real Ale, Morgans Ironbark). Can give chill haze as it's mostly bakery grade AFAIK and not specifically enhanced for brewing.

For the future, if you are looking at cost, in the long run once you have bought the kit and got skilled up, All grain brewing can get you first rate beer for the same cost or less than kits and bits. Especially if you can get your grain and hops in bulk

Example:

4kg pale lager malt
1kg rice (many US and Asian beers contain rice and it gives a nice lightness to the body/flavour)
30g hops
yeast recultured from a previous brew:

Will give you a nice International style lager for total outlay of around $12 if buying in bulk and culturing your yeast. 
Compare over $20 if using a kit and, say, BE2 plus a better yeast plus specialty grains plus finishing hops.


----------



## ASYLUM_SPIRIT (18/5/11)

yum beer said:


> Each will have a differing effect on your brews.
> 
> BE1 is a 60% dextrose and 40% Maltodextrin
> BE2 is 50% dex 25% malto and 25% LDM
> ...




Thanks mate, 

I think I will experiment abit, at least I know I'm on the right track.


----------



## Pennywise (18/5/11)

yum beer said:


> Each will have a differing effect on your brews.
> 
> BE1 is a 60% dextrose and 40% Maltodextrin
> BE2 is 50% dex 25% malto and 25% LDM
> ...



While the be1 has a fair amount of dextrose, the maltodextrin is not fermentable, or hardly (think I remember 30% fermentable being thrown around a while ago) is. So using be1 wont necessarily be as dry/thin as you'd think, the FG using either the be1 or be2 would be pretty similar IMO, but more of a malty mouthfeel with be2


----------



## ASYLUM_SPIRIT (18/5/11)

BribieG said:


> If using a kit then:
> 
> 1kg sugar - way over the top and can give a bit of a sugar "twang" according to many. The yeast has to work hard to crack the sucrose into glucose and fructose - "natural" beer worts don't contain fructose to any great degree, cf trying to run your Falcon on diesel.
> 
> ...



Wow thanks Bribie 

This has really answered a lot of my questions plus given me somthing to think about.

One day I would like to try allgrain brewing once I'm have a bit of experince under my belt.


----------



## DU99 (18/5/11)

http://www.thbs.intas.net/ there local to you...


----------



## fcmcg (18/5/11)

ASYLUM_SPIRIT said:


> *Hey guys
> 
> This is probably benn asked 1000's times but I can't seem to find anythin that really answers my question.
> 
> ...


G'day bloke,
and welcome....and beaten to it !
There really is no definite answer to what your asking....maybe make a brew and see which YOU prefer...
As for Bill & Ben one and two...one has more dextrose in it or something....I haven't used them in years...but why don't you do two brews with each of them , under the same conditions and see which one you prefer....as others have stated both do different things...
LDM is better than sugar...in my opinion , but sugar can have its place.......
Purchase a kg of ldm and don't add sugar as well...
And be sanitary...
And try and keep your beers at a stable temp ...not that too hot will be a prob in Tassie...rather too cold lol
The ghost in the machine made your words red too h34r: 
In my opinion , trying to make the best kit beer , without spending any money is silly ...remember...after all that hard work , you want to make something that you'll enjoy drinking....
Cheers
Ferg


----------



## ASYLUM_SPIRIT (18/5/11)

fergthebrewer said:


> G'day bloke,
> and welcome....and beaten to it !
> There really is no definite answer to what your asking....maybe make a brew and see which YOU prefer...
> As for Bill & Ben one and two...one has more dextrose in it or something....I haven't used them in years...but why don't you do two brews with each of them , under the same conditions and see which one you prefer....as others have stated both do different things...
> ...


----------

